# Fun Jewellry Poll



## rosenbud (May 16, 2008)

OK gals so after Make-up, Bags, Clothes....what do we all love....yes our BLING BLING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1/Do you go for Yellow Gold, White Gold, Platinum or Silver?

2/What is your most beloved and prized piece of Jewellry?

3/What piece of Jewellry do you feel naked without?

4/So you are getting ready for a night out with the girlies or SO, what jewellry do you wear?

5/Describe your perfect piece of jewellry

6/Best jewellry bargain experience?

7/Last jewellry purchase

8/Next Jewellry Purchase

9/What is the most you have ever spent on an item of jewellry?

10/Most amount you would ever spend on an item of jewellry?


----------



## Hilly (May 16, 2008)

1/Do you go for Yellow Gold, White Gold, Platinum or Silver?
Yellow Gold for sure!

2/What is your most beloved and prized piece of Jewellry?
My engagement ring, Great Grandma's locket, Tiffanys necklaces and bracelets

3/What piece of Jewellry do you feel naked without?
Engagement ring (It is off to the jewler right now getting re-made with my wedding ring!)

4/So you are getting ready for a night out with the girlies or SO, what jewellry do you wear?
Either my tiffany's stuff or something costume

5/Describe your perfect piece of jewellry
Art Deco/Art Nouveau

6/Best jewellry bargain experience?
Got a 1930's Art Deco engagement ring wth a diamond for only $80!!!!!!

7/Last jewellry purchase
My fiance is paying for my wedding ring that is getting made. Other than that, prolly some cheap stuff for fun

8/Next Jewellry Purchase
Not sure yet

9/What is the most you have ever spent on an item of jewellry?
THe expensive stuff has been all gifts

10/Most amount you would ever spend on an item of jewellry?
Depends what it is and the quality.


----------



## rosenbud (May 16, 2008)

1/ Platinum or white gold and sometimes Silver

2/ My most beloved and prized would be my Platinum, diamond Trilogy ring which my SO bought me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3/ I feel naked without my wedding ring

4/ So am going out I always wear my rings, white gold earings, heamotite bracelet with a metal bracelet and I have a white pearl necklace that I wear.

5/ I can think of so many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but what really springs to mind is something extravagent with lots of diamonds set in Platinum.

6/ Seeing my Trillogy ring in the sale and my husband suprising me with it.

7/ Costume Jewellry, some bangles I think

8/ A 1 Karat Platinum Solitare

9/ $3000

10/ Lots!!!! haha


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 16, 2008)

1/Do you go for Yellow Gold, White Gold, Platinum or Silver? i lvoe plat and silver

2/What is your most beloved and prized piece of Jewellry? my wedding & engagement rings

3/What piece of Jewellry do you feel naked without? wedding ring

4/So you are getting ready for a night out with the girlies or SO, what jewellry do you wear? my wedding ring and uaually tiffany necklace or bracelet and cute earrings

5/Describe your perfect piece of jewellry I love plat, and diamonds and pink sapphires... 

6/Best jewellry bargain experience? none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7/Last jewellry purchase itsbeen awhile

8/Next Jewellry Purchase some bigger diamond earrings

9/What is the most you have ever spent on an item of jewellry? 7,000...and I wear it every day... e-ring and custom made wedding band

10/Most amount you would ever spend on an item of jewellry? what ever I could afford


----------



## KittieSparkles (May 16, 2008)

1/Do you go for Yellow Gold, White Gold, Platinum or Silver? 
White Gold, Platinum and sometimes silver

2/What is your most beloved and prized piece of Jewellry? 
My engagement ring 

3/What piece of Jewellry do you feel naked without? 
my engagement ring

4/So you are getting ready for a night out with the girlies or SO, what jewellry do you wear? 
Depends what I am wearing

5/Describe your perfect piece of jewellry: 
White Gold, Oval Sapphire with diamond accents..... oh wait, I got that already; My engagement ring





6/Best jewellry bargain experience? 
None

7/Last jewellry purchase 
My SO's watch

8/Next Jewellry Purchase 
Don't know

9/What is the most you have ever spent on an item of jewellry?
$3k

10/Most amount you would ever spend on an item of jewellry?
Whatever I can afford at the time of purchase


----------



## xoleaxo (May 16, 2008)

1/Do you go for Yellow Gold, White Gold, Platinum or Silver?
--white gold

2/What is your most beloved and prized piece of Jewellry?
--hard to say because i love all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i guess i'll pick my wedding ring.  it's white gold with a channel of diamonds.

3/What piece of Jewellry do you feel naked without?
--my wedding & engagement rings for sure!

4/So you are getting ready for a night out with the girlies or SO, what jewellry do you wear?
--i pretty much wear the same jewelry daily: wedding & engagement ring, white gold w/diamonds promise ring on my right hand and either my diamond solitaire earrings or little hoops w/diamonds earrings.

5/Describe your perfect piece of jewellry
--an emerald cut diamond or emerald ring!

6/Best jewellry bargain experience?
--hmmm.  maybe my husbands wedding band (which he just lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

7/Last jewellry purchase
--a looong time ago.  i think my wedding band!

8/Next Jewellry Purchase
--my husband's replacement wedding band.  

9/What is the most you have ever spent on an item of jewellry?
--around $500 for my hubby's ring.  

10/Most amount you would ever spend on an item of jewellry?
--what ever amount it takes to buy the ring of my dreams!  haha.  maybe 10gs.  we're waiting for vow renewals in like 8 years tho.


----------



## xShoegal (May 18, 2008)

1/Do you go for Yellow Gold, White Gold, Platinum or Silver?
*Gold and silver*

2/What is your most beloved and prized piece of Jewellry?
*A bracelet/ring I got from my boyfriend*

3/What piece of Jewellry do you feel naked without?
*Cant live without earrings! : )*

4/So you are getting ready for a night out with the girlies or SO, what jewellry do you wear?
*Depends on the outfit, but always Earrings and necklaces lotsa times.*

5/Describe your perfect piece of jewellry
*Many diamonds : )*

6/Best jewellry bargain experience?
*Dunno... hm!*

7/Last jewellry purchase
*Some cute pearl-earrings *

8/Next Jewellry Purchase
*I defenitely have to go for some new long necklaces!*

9/What is the most you have ever spent on an item of jewellry?
*I dont know... but I dont spent toooo much!*

10/Most amount you would ever spend on an item of jewellry?
*Depends on my ecstasy! *


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 25, 2008)

1/Do you go for Yellow Gold, White Gold, Platinum or Silver?
White Gold

2/What is your most beloved and prized piece of Jewelry?
I have a tanzanite, diamond, and amathist ring my mom got for me.

3/What piece of Jewellry do you feel naked without?
my ring

4/So you are getting ready for a night out with the girlies or SO, what jewelry do you wear?
Earrings, ring, necklace

5/Describe your perfect piece of jewelry
white gold with 3 diamonds in a nice setting (engagement ring)

6/Best jewelry bargain experience?
Macy's

7/Last jewelry purchase
Some earrings from franchecsias 

8/Next Jewelry Purchase
I don't know...

9/What is the most you have ever spent on an item of jewellry?
$400

10/Most amount you would ever spend on an item of jewellry?
It depends on how much extra I had to spend


----------

